# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویی > شهریه دانشگاه >  شهریه پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد- واحد بین المللی قشم

## abcde

میدونین که هزینه ی این دانشگاه متناسب با دانشگاه آزاده یا بین الملل ها؟
( برای انتخاب رشتهدانشگاه  آزاد هر شهر یه پردیس / مازاد داشت یه آزاد معمولی. هرمزگان هم یه پردیس خودگردان کیش داشت و یه واحد بین المللی قشم. اطلاعاتی از هزینه ش دارید؟ )
برای رشته پزشکی

----------


## king of konkur

سال 95 تو سایت قشم پزشکی 12 تومن بود فک کنم

----------

